# Tecumseh IPL, service manual



## Slime (Aug 1, 2007)

I would like to know where to obtain an illustrated parts list and service/repair manual for a model HMSK80 , 155443S (D) Tecumseh engine. Thanks.


----------



## Rich C (Oct 25, 2010)

Hello,
I am looking for this info as well..any luck?


----------



## dehrhardt (Apr 1, 2009)

For an IPL, follow this link and search for your engine: 
http://www.superxpower.com/pages/parts/viewbybrand/default.aspx 

For a manual, go to the sticky thread at the top of the 4-cycle forum


----------

